# What Would Cause This?



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

so a few times per year I have a some Rainbird 42sa's that just quit turning. they still spray water but will just stop turning. I have taken them apart and cleaned them but they might work for a minute or two but they just stop turning. it normally just two out of 5 zones that I have issues with. everything else seems to work as it should.

i am on well water for irrigation.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I had a 52sa that started this same crap last year. I eventually gave up and replaced it with a PGP.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> so a few times per year I have a some Rainbird 42sa's that just quit turning. they still spray water but will just stop turning. I have taken them apart and cleaned them but they might work for a minute or two but they just stop turning. it normally just two out of 5 zones that I have issues with. everything else seems to work as it should.
> 
> i am on well water for irrigation.


It's either a problem with pressure or your well-water comment stood out to me. Does your water have a lot of minerals such as iron, etc.? Could require an upstream filtration system. Otherwise maybe you need pressure regulation on other heads - if this head is far downline from the source, for example.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yes the water is hard for sure. there is iron in it.

I do have a pre filter installed on the well unit. It isn't a very big pre filter but it does catch the sand and other sediments. I do flush it about once a week.

the strange thing is that these two particular zones where the problem occurs are the furtherest from the well head.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Spammage said:


> I had a 52sa that started this same crap last year. I eventually gave up and replaced it with a PGP.


that was going to be my next step as in moving to another sprinkler head.


----------

